# Beware the drop down rest



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

I just spent the last 3 hours in my yard trying to figure out why I suddenly got target panic. Arrows diving low, going left, going right. All over the place. Then in a fit of confusion, I drew back, looked back to make sure my right arm was level, then when I looked forward, I noticed that the "V" wasn't in the right position. It turns out that the cable that attaches to the string had slipped. I removed that rest and put my old whisker biscut back on. Lined it up and "MONEY". No moving parts. I'm sold. If I keep going this way, I'll be shooting a recurve with finger tabs. No moving parts. You never want to blame your equipment too quickly. In this cast however, it was the equipment. So, beware of the moving parts and the drop down rest.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

so all of us field junkie blade shooters arent as un-modern as you thought we were?

when a pro that was in the top 5 of the nfaa nats in 04 dropped to the bottom half of the top 10 in one day because his drop away rest failed on him, i took that as a lesson of the 'simple is best' approach to equipment.

to me, drop-aways are like helicopters....tooo many moving parts.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know if you're unmodern. But technology isn't always a good thing. No one has invented a better wheel or made better fire on a grill. Your lesson is a good one. The less moving parts, the less parts there are to fail.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

to me....

simple is easier to fix when it breaks
simple is easier to setup
simple is easier on your patience
simple is.....just plain easier

well, how many times do blade shooters get the sales pitch for drop-aways? it seems a certain venue has it's 'must have new stuff'. each year, there's a new spin on the drop away concept and you always have someone find the weak link in them and then swear them off.

aint no reason to fix what aint broke.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

jbw59 said:


> I don't know if you're unmodern. But technology isn't always a good thing. No one has invented a better wheel or made better fire on a grill. Your lesson is a good one. The less moving parts, the less parts there are to fail.


Seems to me the modern rubber radial is a heck of a lot better than a wooden wagon wheel, and I sure do prefer propane to charcoal,,,just sayin


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

SARASR said:


> Seems to me the modern rubber radial is a heck of a lot better than a wooden wagon wheel, and I sure do prefer propane to charcoal,,,just sayin


propane is quicker but I'd rather have a charcoal grilled steak. The flavor can't be beat. At least for me. I will agree on the tire statement. You're right with that one.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

drop aways have come a long way in the past 8 years. i shoot a code red and i must say, it's pretty hard to imagine any sudden failure. very reliable. this year at state multicolor i had the highest x count in my devision (senior male fs). the flyers were my own fault.


----------



## archermatt (Mar 4, 2003)

I gave them a good run on my target bows, but like you accidents from other people or just plain equipment failures always have me going back to a tuner type blade rest. Simple, never moves and has never failed me. I've had people at state shoots put their stabilizer though my pull cord and pull it out of whack, someone who mistakenly picked up my bow and grabbed the cord, etc. I agree too many parts= higher probability of failure


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Although I am a HUGE fan of blade rest it has to do with the fact that I think they perform better for target on target. 

For me reading your post the issue isn't the rest or that things move. It is how the line was tied in. The line shouldn't be any more likely to move then your D loop. But just like with your loop you MUST tie it in correctly.


----------



## archermatt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I have had mine tied in properly. Just agree that moving parts seem to go wrong when Murphy is around. I've not seen alot of drop aways on a field course in the many years I have been shooting for the same reason. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

get a spec of dirt in one so that it cant get it's full lift and tell me what happens at the longer distances in field and fita

i watched a guy take a slip, bend his blade and change it out in less time than it took for the first 2 shooters to shoot their 4 arrows. simple is easy to fix.

fred troncoso had a moment of pure genius when he first invented the blade rest (pacesetter). since then, the only real improvement has been the adjustment system. why fix what aint broke?


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

My problem now is that the confidence that I built up is gone and now I'm going through another bout of target panic. Not bad, just looking up some. I have to go back to 10yds and work on my follow through and focus. It's a shame that when something like this happens, it can send you back about 10 steps. At least it did for me.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Getget you a tru ball sweet spot 2 or BT Gold. Back tention is a big help. That's all I use.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've read many times that bt releases are great. They also take some getting use to. I'm going to hold off right now on that. I have to work on my concentration right now. Once I get comfortable with staying in the shot and now looking up, I'll probably go to that. I have to say though, I really do like my wrist release.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

to me, drop-aways are like helicopters....tooo many moving parts.[/QUOTE]

Yes the reason why I like my TT2 set & forget I work on KISS.
I have too many other problems to worry about drop away, ie distance bow stedy etc.


----------



## archermatt (Mar 4, 2003)

Blank Bale shooting....before, during and after practice. I went through a little bout of TP a few years back and stuck religiously to shooting 20 arrows blank bale, practicing about 40, back to the bale, practice again and finish up on the bale. My shot execution improved tremendously....aiming, well it comes with time. I think once you can let go of worrying about the release and where the arrow is going to going to go, your game will pick up faster than you think.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

jbw59 said:


> My problem now is that the confidence that I built up is gone and now I'm going through another bout of target panic. Not bad, just looking up some. I have to go back to 10yds and work on my follow through and focus. It's a shame that when something like this happens, it can send you back about 10 steps. At least it did for me.


You've already lost the battle in your head. You have programmed yourself to believe that you have target panic. Eliminate it from your thoughts, eliminate it from your vocabulary. It doesn't have to exist and it doesn't have to effect you.

I don't get how an equipment failure can cause "target panic." Why lose confidence in yourself? It wasn't your fault that you were spraying arrows, it was equipment failure. I just don't see why you have to assume you have target panic unless you have mentally allowed yourself to be defeated.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

I have been shooting a drop away rest for the last seven (7) years and the only trouble I have had was three years ago when the return spring broke.
I shoot three times a week indoors at Vegas spots which is a miminuim of 70 shots per session all winter. When the weather breaks I shoot at least 2 field rounds (116 arrows per round) per week plus I will shoot a couple of times a week in the back yard with at least 50 arrows per session.
If you have decent equipment it CANNOT CAUSE target panic. ONLY YOU CAN CAUSE TARGET PANIC


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

jbw59 said:


> My problem now is that the confidence that I built up is gone and now I'm going through another bout of target panic. Not bad, just looking up some. I have to go back to 10yds and work on my follow through and focus. It's a shame that when something like this happens, it can send you back about 10 steps. At least it did for me.


Or in this case, 10 steps forward.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

sounds like a simple curable issue, cord wasnt mounted correctly to the cable! i put mine thru the cable and it doesnt move, if you had one of them clamps i can see why it may have loosened up, dont blame the cord. But even a WB can have issues, it is bolted together!!!! and bolts still come loose......


----------

